
It's raining shaders: hallelujah - AlanZucconi
https://www.alanzucconi.com/2018/08/10/shader-showcase-saturday-5/
======
walrus01
you know you've been playing too much destiny 2 if you click on this just
because it has the word 'shaders' in it.

